# music version



## MrPhox (Sep 10, 2017)

On this video at 3:48 



 I'm looking for the version it play.

I know its Chris Barber Ice cream, but I'm unable to find the same version on YouTube and I try some public library but can't find that version. I ask on the page but no answer. I just don't know where to ask?


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 17, 2017)

On the listing for the video it states the track as being "Lady Be Good" by Chris Barber


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 17, 2017)

Its one of the song that play, but I have re check with the application on the phone "Shazam" and its keep saying that its "Ice Cream" from Chris Barber. I have hear one version that is close to it, but not the same. I also ask Chris Barber on Skype, no respond. (unless its a "official or fan page" but still I have no idea what version (what disk) they play.


----------

